# "Altbestand" Hannover/Bremen - Bad Bevensener "schroter"



## olli1233 (9. Juni 2020)

Gut 10 Jahre sind vergangen - 4 Jahre seit dem letzen Treffen (was auch leider schon mikrig ausfiel)

Wir erinnern uns an geile Zeiten in *Lüdersen*, "*Schlachthof"*,*Deister*, *BMX Bahn*, *Yard Nigh*t, *kleine Dirt Parks & viele viele Street Sessions.*


Da waren der *Goon Ride Club Hannover * mit Mario,Tweety,Justin etc. + Ein verrückter Haufen aus Bremen + wir aus dem Raum Uelzen.

Gibt es in den Zusammenhang noch aktive Fahrer ? Haben über die Jahre den Kontakt verloren zu den Hauptleuten und würden gerne wieder mal zusammen los.

@tweetygogo @der stimp @kittythecat @cocaineracing @gtjustin
Grüße von der "Dirt Street Crew"


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juni 2020)

He, Ja ein paar leute so wie ich sind noch am Start,aber die meisten sind wech...
Wir sind aber zum größten teil nur noch im Deister,oder mal im Harz,Dirten ist auch noch mal in der Eile.

Ich glaube,das ich für kommendes Jahr mal wieder was Starten werde...aber mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (15. Juni 2020)

Jaja, der verrückte Haufen aus Bremen.
Der ist bis auf ein miniklitzekleines minimum geschrumpft.
Es gibt aber eine Menge andere die potential mitbringen.


----------



## olli1233 (15. Juni 2020)

Fett das ihr euch meldet!
Ja aktuell wegen Corona sollte man größere Ansammlungen wohl besser sein lassen...
Wir sind auch nur noch zu 3 allerhöchstens zu 4 und fahren auch eher selten.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt dann könnte man ja eine Whatsapp Gruppe aufmachen um in Zukunft ab und an was zu starten.

Könnt euch ja mal umhören ob noch mehr dafür zu begeistern sind. Hat ja keine Eile.


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Juni 2020)

Das Foto ist vor fast genau 10 jahren entstanden . . . 12.6.2010

Den Tag waren 4 Bremer dabei, ein paar aus Hannover, Bad Bevensen, mit Dirtbike und kleinere BMXer


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Juni 2020)

Die gesichtslose Bande . . .


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Juni 2020)

He leute wir müssen uns alle mal wieder sehen,weil wir sind die,die immer miteinander gefahren sind und es auch mal wieder sollten !
Wir sollten am besten noch dieses Jahr mal wieder zusammen Rollen !!!


----------



## olli1233 (16. Juni 2020)

Das Endbild beim HBF, davor waren wir noch mehr.
Also ich bin jederzeit dabei!


----------



## tweetygogo (4. September 2020)

Hey Leute...
Werde wieder für das kommende Jahr eine Street session planen...
Denke mal so Richting Sommer wieder rum☆
Also weiter sagen so das wir wieder genug Leute sind.
Weitere Infos kommen noch..!..


----------



## PhatBiker (7. September 2020)

nice . . .


----------

